# Another trailer set up



## joespiek

Here are some pics of how we set up my trailer. 
We can get around 9 dozen full bodies hung up comfortably, with 5 per pole. I think I could squeeze 10 dozen in, with 6 per pole, but it would really take some mad tetris skills packed that tight. Either way we don't have that many decoys yet and still have room for expanding the spread.

Half the spread back in bed









Got all the full bodies back. Need to buy more to fill up the bottom row.









View through the side door. The first bracket is right behind the door leaving any room from there forward for blinds and shells etc... Not using this row yet, must need more decoys. 









A shot of the cut out's in 2x4's that the 1/2" conduit lowers into. The other side of the trailer there is just a 1" hole drilled in the 2X4's









The hunting rig









The trailer is 12'x6' with the slight V-nose Hallmark makes. 
I've got 7 rows of brackets from the side door back, on I belive 14" centers. Seems tight but the decoys will fit if the height that the conduit hangs is offset a couple of inches between rows and you lift the tails to fit in the empty spaces of the previous row.

Its set up for three poles per bracket or 21 poles. six decoys will fitt on each pole but it does get tight. Until I use all the available poles we just put 5 per pole to make loading a little easier. We used 1/2" EMT Conduit and you can see it has started to sag a little. I'll let it go this season and if it gets too bad may replace it with 3/4" conduit and see how that holds up.

There are bolts welded to the top beam of the trailer to anchor the tops of the 2x4's and we screwed angle iron brackets to the bottom of the 2x4's and then screwed the brackets to the floor of the trailer. Its solid and I don't think they will ever move.

The cost wasn't that much maybe $100-$150, not including the beer drank during construction. 
Bad part is its just going to get more expensive because now we know we have room for about four more dozen decoys. Hope there are some good sales at the end of the season again.

It took my dad, my buddy and myself the better part of a day to do.
Probably would have went faster but my buddy and I are engineers whose toolboxes consist of a phone book and a credit card. Its a good thing my dad is handy. I took after my mother in that department.


----------



## maanjus11

Looks pretty good. It might not be a bad idea to purchase some rigid conduit rather than 3/4" EMT. That might work out better for you.


----------



## rsetty

I agree...looks pretty good. Just a question....how long does it take to load the trailer back up after a hunt?? Like everyone, I'm sure you have your own system down, but just curious as to how long it takes to pack it all up.


----------



## Jungda99

Trailer looks good. Pretty slick system.

Reece and Justin you guys are stuck dealing with my trailer set-up.


----------



## joespiek

With 4 guys setting up a litte over half of the full bodies we have. We could be loaded up and out of the field in 20 minutes or so. 
Never timed it but it goes pretty quick.

Hanging them isn't hard one guy can do it. Just pin the one side in the round hole and lift the other into the slot.

Works quick if two guys put them on the poles while everyone else brings them to the trailer. By the time the blinds and rest of the gear is loaded all the FB's sould be in to.


----------



## james.hunter

you guys have a great setup. i hope i am lucky enough to get a trailer like that next year.I f you dont mind how much did the trailer run you. Nice truck by the way i have the same kind. Thanks for any info and good luck :beer:


----------



## flight cancled

i was just wondering with your avery deeks with the motion system what did you string on they to make then so that there was something for the pole to go threw.


----------



## joespiek

flight cancled said:


> i was just wondering with your avery deeks with the motion system what did you string on they to make then so that there was something for the pole to go threw.


string tied around the cord that hold the legs on the decoy. easier than drilling a hole couple of holes in the decoy and running string through them.

I put the conversion kit in all of the regular avery dekes so they all have the motion cone system. when the foot base breaks I'll drill two holes and make them a motion only decoy.


----------



## duck slayer02

Joespiek,

How far appart are the poles seperated in your trailer setup? I'm thinking about doing the same thing in my trailer. So if I could have some dimentions, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Those decoys look like they are gonna rub on eachother pretty bad!! Lose any paint?


----------

